# powerlifters diet



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Someone posted this at monstermuscle, although i don't know where it originated as the idiot that posted it did not give credit to the auther...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

BREAKFAST: 20 egg white omelete

4 egg yolks

4 cups of rolled oats

2 bananas

4 tablespoons of flax seed oil

multivitamin packet

1000mgs of vitamin C

digestive enzymes

24 ounces of water

MID MORNING SNACK: 4 scoops of whey/miscellar casein protien formula

32ounces of skim milk

1 cup of cottage cheese

4 tablespoons of flax seed oil

24 ounces of water

1000mg of vitamin C

digestive enzymes

10grams of glutamine peptides

LUNCH: 1 pound of skinless chicken breasts

4 cups of brown rice

4 cups of salad

6 tablespoons of olive oil

24 ounces of water

1000mg of vitamin C

digestive enzymes

10grams of glutamine peptides

MID AFTERNOON SNACK: 4 scoops of whey/miscellar casein protien formula

32ounces of skim milk

4 tablespoons of flax seed oil

1000mg of vitamin C

digestive enzymes

10grams of glutamine peptides

DINNER: 2 pounds of lean sirloin steak

4 baked potatoes

4 cups of green salad

6 tablespoons of olive oil

20 ounces of water

1000mg of vitamin C

digestive enzymes

PRE WORKOUT: 1 pound of chicken breasts

4 cups of sweet potatoes

4 tablespoons of flaxseed oil

20 ounces of water

1000mg of vitamin C

digestive enzymes 10 grams of glutamine peptides

DURING TRAINING: 64 ounces of water

POST WORKOUT: 24 ounces of water

Anthony's secret post workout formula containg over 15 different ingredients.

1000mg of vitamin C

BEDTIME MEAL: 4 scoops whey/miscellar casein protien formula

32 ounces of skim milk

4 tablespoons of flaxseed oil

2 cups of cottage cheese

1000mg of vitamin C

10 grams of glutamine peptides

digestive enzymes


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

Anthony Ricciuto?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is he the original auther mate if so i will credit the article and email the guy who posted it on the other site..


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

im pretty sure hes the original author, the article is somewhere over at www.bodybuilding.com but i cant find it at the minute


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

FFS i can eat but thats taking the p1ss lol. Nearly 1kg of steak and 1kg of chicken a day. 2 pounds of steak in one sitting and all those cups of rice too lmfao!!!

Good on whoever sticks to that it will be hard work.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

does any one know the protein/calorie ratio for this ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no but get a calculator and work it out...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thats just way too much food, ill look like


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

most of the powerlifters I know dont eat that clean, just plenty of calories....looks like a beast of a diet to be honest


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

i feel sorry for there lass when shes doing the shopping imagine carrying all that, lol


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

It would cost more than I earn to maintain that


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

jeez, 2lb of meat and keep the carbs sensible and thats my motto!!

if your not eating you'd been on the toilet!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> no but get a calculator and work it out...


thanks for the advice pall...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> thanks for the advice pall...


not a problem Pal


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> not a problem Pal


awww, thanks pall


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

That was a nice post Paulo, nice one.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

i would need a serious tapeworm to help me through that lot.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

megatron said:


> i would need a serious tapeworm to help me through that lot.


lol. I would need 15.

I have managed to get 4 ...only another 11 to go.


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

That diet is ****ing insane. 1lb of chicken in 1 meal??????????? I can manage 2 chicken breasts let alone 3-4! Must be a big guy with a big stomach to handle that!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

2lb steak and 4 jacket potatoes&4 cups of salad???

not believing that to be honest..... unless 1 lb is steak rinde and the potato's are tiny


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

DB said:


> 2lb steak and 4 jacket potatoes&4 cups of salad???
> 
> not believing that to be honest..... unless 1 lb is steak rinde and the potato's are tiny


I have that meal sometimes too. Well, sort of. The steak is a burger, the potatoes are in chip form, and the salad is ketchup. Pretty easy to eat IMO :smoke:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

that fella could sell buckets of his s**t to the local farmer and earn a fortune...lol...unc


----------

